# Suggestions for a Beauty Dish with a 580 or 600 Canon Speedlite



## carlc (Nov 2, 2012)

Need help with recommendations on a beauty dish for use with Canon 580 or 600RT. I would rather stay with speedlites rather than stobes (I think, am I wrong) because I do most of my work on location. Thanks


----------



## drjlo (Nov 2, 2012)

Kasey BD with their speedlite mount is a solid choice. 
http://photos.smugmug.com/photos/503745677_nm3Up-XL-1.jpg

If cheaper is needed, the 22" ebay BD is fine, although with less-than-ideal bracket.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/22-Camera-Flash-Honeycomb-Beauty-Dish-For-Canon-Nikon-/320609267359?pt=Camera_Flash_Accessories&hash=item4aa5cd2e9f

I personally use the Speedotron BD with Kasey adapter/bracket for Alien Bee strobe, not speedlite. One could buy the Kasey speedlite bracket and use it on Speedotron BD as well. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Speedotron-22-Beauty-Dish-with-honeycomb-grid-MPN-14241-/121007536307?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c2c9c78b3

http://photos.smugmug.com/photos/506485116_voBVE-XL.jpg


----------



## carlc (Nov 3, 2012)

Thank you drjlo, very helpful.


----------



## rexbot (Nov 3, 2012)

Check out the ones from Lumodi - inexpensive and available in several sizes. The construction is very light weight - not poorly made, but you'll need to handle them with some care.

www.lumodi.com


----------



## bycostello (Nov 3, 2012)

mcgilligudy make a good collapsible one...


----------

